# cURL toujours où pas  ?



## Php21 (11 Décembre 2010)

Pour mettre à jour Néo-Office en 3.1.2, et que je n'ai toujours pas de haut débit ADSL, j'ai suivi la méthode donné par Néo-O, c'est à dire la ligne de code appelé cURL à utilisé ds le Terminal.
J'ai dû l'utiliser une fois pendant le téléchargement qui avait déconnecté .
Une fois reconnecté, j'ai utiisé cUrl et le téléchargement a repris là ou il avait stoppé au lieu de repartir de zéro.

peut-on utiliser cURL pour tous les gros téléchargements ?    

Merci d'avance

Php21


----------



## bompi (11 Décembre 2010)

Disons que ça marchera correctement pour tous les téléchargements HTTP/FTP usuels.

Dans certains cas où les serveurs ne donnent pas clairement toutes les indications ou, par exemple, demandent des identifications particulières (je pense aux sites comme Metalink d'Oracle) la commande ne pourra pas servir.

Tu peux aussi utiliser _wget_.


----------



## Php21 (11 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Disons que ça marchera correctement pour tous les téléchargements HTTP/FTP usuels.
> 
> Dans certains cas où les serveurs ne donnent pas clairement toutes les indications ou, par exemple, demandent des identifications particulières (je pense aux sites comme Metalink d'Oracle) la commande ne pourra pas servir.
> 
> Tu peux aussi utiliser _wget_.



Merci pour la réponse, mais qu'est qu'un téléchargements HTTP/FTP usuels .   

php

Il faut juste savoir comment réécrire la ligne de code, avec les mots qui conviennent à l'application en question,
 et là j'avoue mon incompétence.

Php


----------



## bompi (11 Décembre 2010)

Quand je dis usuel, c'est ce que tout le monde fait avec son navigateur (HTTP ou HTTPS) ou avec un client FTP (comme Transmit ou autre).

Les téléchargements moins usuels sont ceux qui requièrent des authentifications complémentaires donc événtuellement de passer par des pages intermédiaires et là, je ne sais pas si ça peut marcher (d'où mon exemple avec le site de téléchargement d'Oracle Metalink).

Avec cURL, tu donnes simplement l'URL avec le protocole voulu (http:// ou ftp:// par exemple).


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir

La commande « curl » n'est effectivement pas adaptée lorsqu'on passe par des pages intermédiaires. Du moins pas si on l'utilise seule.

En revanche, elle possède de *très nombreuses options* qui permettent de répondre à des situations beaucoup plus complexes que le simple téléchargement "usuel". Elle autorise notamment les téléchargements multiples séquentiels, les cookies, l'authentification et le cryptage, la compression, le téléchargement d'extraits et la reprise après interruption, la personnalisation des requêtes, les méthodes alternatives (POST notamment), l'upload, le réglage du timeout, etc. .

Si on a le courage de se pencher sur sa doc, grâce à ses nombreux réglages cette commande est capable dans bien des cas de faire beaucoup plus qu'un navigateur .


Toutefois, il ne faut pas perdre de vue que certaines limitations sont imputables aux serveurs visités, et que de ce fait toutes les options disponibles ne seront pas forcément toujours utilisables.

Bref, « curl » peut parfaitement être utilisé pour télécharger de très gros fichiers à bas débit, mais à condition que le serveur qui fournit ces fichiers l'autorise (notamment en ce qui concerne le timeout et la reprise après interruption).


----------



## bompi (11 Décembre 2010)

Par ailleurs, la commande _wget_ permet elle-aussi de reprendre un téléchargement interrompu là où il s'est interrompu.

Il en est de même de la plupart des outils de téléchargement (navigateurs inclus).


----------



## Williamwe (19 Janvier 2011)

Il faut taper la marque et ref de ton ordinateur sur le site officiel ou d aide de ton systeme et telecharger les packet


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2011)

Je n'ai pas bien compris ce que tu voulais dire, là. :rateau:


----------

